# VNC to start on boot



## xsys2001i (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone been successful at at getting VNC (in this case i'm trying to use Tightvnc) configured so that its ready for connections on boot up? if so could you please point me in the right direction?


Regards


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 16, 2012)

Go this way --> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27759


----------

